# VINTAGE Gerbers 4 sale



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Folks, I just put an ad in the classifieds for my vintage Gerber Guardian series knives. Check them out.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I need to move these knives. My loss,....your gain,...huge gain. $125.00 takes all three Guardians. Small, medium and large. ALL new, small & medium still in box.


----------



## sinkerswim (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you have any pictures? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

